# My New Project...



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi,

Some of you may know my R32GTR, but sadly she's gone (i will own another GTR some day)

Anyway, since i have a company car i thought i'd have some fun with a track car as the Skyline was too nice to track & do the things i had bought her for... sprinting, track days etc... She's gone to a good home & i now have this....

It's not a Nissan but is a bit trick:

*1996 JDM Honda Integra Type-R*

FEEL's manifold and large straight exhaust system
Active Shox Adjustable Coilover suspension
Fully Rose Jointed & Adjustable Suspension!!
Buddy Club P1 Alloys
Apex'i Cone air filter
Carbing Strut braces
Seam welded bodyshell
Cusco Roll cage
Stripped out interior, lightwiegt bucket seats
Sabelt 4-point quick release harnesses
Carbon Fibre Bonnet
Toyo R888's semi slicks
Spare New FEEL's exhaust system
Spare New set of 16" Compomotive MO's

Just had respray in Porsche Riviera Blue

I've spent about 20 hours of work on her so far, the chassis & body are so stiff.

My next job is to have the head & rebuild it with some nice cams and probaly some uprated engine management.

She may not be a GTR but i hope you like her...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Of course we like that:thumbsup: 
Looks great, some nice spec too.

Get your self on the Mugen products, they have some great stuff . . . 10000rpm safe rev limit is all I say.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Very nice :smokin: like it lots


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks mate!

I love Mugen stuff... had loads on the EP3!

I've just ordered Skunk2 pro series cams, titanium springs, retainers, pulleys, HKS head gasket, & Greddy kevlar belt.

Now need to sort to research engine management which i have no idea of which is the way to go...

Anyway, i'm having fun playing 



gtrlux said:


> Of course we like that:thumbsup:
> Looks great, some nice spec too.
> 
> Get your self on the Mugen products, they have some great stuff . . . 10000rpm safe rev limit is all I say.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

They do an Apexi AFC computer for these, I fitted one onto a later one, It doesnt take long to fit and this one had a vtec controller on it too...

Nice car chap, They are certainly very spritely on the twisties


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks Mark. 

I'm looking at the Apexi PFC (again), DTA & Unichip.

Although expensive i think Apexi is the way to go. It's just the mapping costs as always...




Marky_GTSt said:


> They do an Apexi AFC computer for these, I fitted one onto a later one, It doesnt take long to fit and this one had a vtec controller on it too...
> 
> Nice car chap, They are certainly very spritely on the twisties


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks Jay... 

I'm glad you guys appreciate her.



JAY-R32 said:


> Very nice :smokin: like it lots


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I went for a passenger ride yesterday..........
my eeeeeeaaaaarrrrrsssssssssss:chuckle: :chuckle: 
Very cool car, just cannot hear now:chuckle: 
pardon?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I love integra's - I've actually been thinking of getting a DC5 myself.

Love the colour, do you happen to know what hue it is, exactly? Very close to Porsche Riviea Blue, but a bit lighter.

Very nice


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Apparently it is Porsche Riviera Blue, as used on 911 GT range. 



MADsteve said:


> I love integra's - I've actually been thinking of getting a DC5 myself.
> 
> Love the colour, do you happen to know what hue it is, exactly? Very close to Porsche Riviea Blue, but a bit lighter.
> 
> Very nice


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks very nice mate. Bet it'll be great on the track.

Fantastic choice to replace your 32.....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Pulse D said:


> Apparently it is Porsche Riviera Blue, as used on 911 GT range.


and my R32GTR :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> I went for a passenger ride yesterday..........
> my eeeeeeaaaaarrrrrsssssssssss:chuckle: :chuckle:
> Very cool car, just cannot hear now:chuckle:
> pardon?


Thanks mate:smokin: 

I was very gentle with you Dave...lol...

dont like driving quick with passengers, but i think you got the idea... a loud, screaming N/A Honda that makes me smile 

Not in the same league as your R32.... BTW... you need to give me a ride sometime! Still haven't been in yours


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

SteveN said:


> and my R32GTR :smokin:


Really?

Not biased but good choice.... Nice colour


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Pulse D said:


> Not in the same league as your R32.... BTW... you need to give me a ride sometime! Still haven't been in yours


 
erm did not realise that!

Curborough trackday for both of our cars methinks:smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> erm did not realise that!
> 
> Curborough trackday for both of our cars methinks:smokin:


I think so....:smokin:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome car. I love the DC2 integra, my buddy has a USDM Type R with the JDM front end and a Jackson Racing Super Charger, the thing moves and handles well. Have you ever driven a GT-S 7th gen celica? They handle amazingly good as well.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice , very nice. love the colour hehe.

A friend of mine has a ITR too packed with FEEL´S stuff, its a track day car, and some days he take it as a daily drive :chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice car

something else then black or white on a integra(not saying that i wouldnt )

i want to to a similar project soon, but on a EG civic VTI. going to be a slow progress, and im wanting to build it for about two years and then get a 200sx.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

bkvj said:


> nice car
> 
> something else then black or white on a integra(not saying that i wouldnt )
> 
> i want to to a similar project soon, but on a EG civic VTI. going to be a slow progress, and im wanting to build it for about two years and then get a 200sx.


Its funny, but I too have been looking at something leftfield-Jap that is also an 8000rpm NA pocket rocket.

Never thought I'd want to leave turbo'd cars but theres something about high powered, small & lightweight NA thats just a hoot.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the positive comments guys. 

There is something about the high revving Honda engines that makes you smile everytime you hit 6,000rpm.

I have a target weight of 900kgs (the ITR not me!:chuckle: ). I still have the AC & power steering to remove. That should give it a handy power to weight ratio aswell


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice car mate,and you thought of Hondata


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

More pics please!!! Interior too!!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

PS: Fantiastic cars (oranges and apples to GT-R's). I had one with a Feel's exhaust on it too, loud but so nice. I had Toda Fightex coilovers on mine too, amazing stuff. And those R888's are great for the money. 

Here's my old car:


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool car... here's my old car, I miss it a lot....

613whp Turbo 
[email protected] 








Link to build up:
Welcome to Ripp Modification Inc.

And here is an all motor B18 
242WHP
[email protected] 









There are several Honda products in my showroom section check it out, we've built just about every combo....Love them especially when they are built to rev out to 9-10k rpm....


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> nice car mate,and you thought of Hondata


Thanks Emil.

I have looked at the Hondata, was going to fit one to my CTR's.

But i'm considering the DTA, Unichip & PFC ... the priority is getting the head rebuilt with some tasty cams etc etc etc... (parts are now ordered )


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

justinfox said:


> PS: Fantiastic cars (oranges and apples to GT-R's). I had one with a Feel's exhaust on it too, loud but so nice. I had Toda Fightex coilovers on mine too, amazing stuff. And those R888's are great for the money.
> 
> Here's my old car:


Nice looking ITR there mate 

I have the FEEL's manifold but with a custom race exhaust (far too loud for any circuit in England!)

But i also have a full (new) FEEL's system.... how loud was your exhaust?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

RIPPMODS said:


> Cool car... here's my old car, I miss it a lot....
> 
> 613whp Turbo
> [email protected]
> ...


Wow...:squintdan 9.9 in a FWD? :smokin: 

How much did the EG with the B18 weigh?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

you going to enter this in Time Attack?

As once finished,i'm guessing by the spec of it,it will be quite nippy and you can enter the privateer class?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I am contemplating it... need some help to do it, So i'm looking for sponsorship  :chuckle: 

My plan is to have some track fun, set up the suspension / engine properly & get used to quick FWD. I've only ever competed with RWD.

How's your AE86 coming on?



JapFreak786 said:


> you going to enter this in Time Attack?
> 
> As once finished,i'm guessing by the spec of it,it will be quite nippy and you can enter the privateer class?


----------



## Ian200sx (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice car there! Even your track day cars shiny!! Glad you found what you were looking for. See you at a track day or two maybe. :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the AE86 at the moment is for sale (it is only a shell remember),we've decided to just buy one that works so got to sell this one off first,and then we'll have another hopefully


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Ian200sx said:


> Very nice car there! Even your track day cars shiny!! Glad you found what you were looking for. See you at a track day or two maybe. :smokin:


Hi,

Thanks for the nice comments. 

Hopefully see you soon & hope your enjoying the car


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> There is something about the high revving Honda engines that makes you smile everytime you hit 6,000rpm.


check out this video. might be a bit to loud, but i love this sound.

ITR- Buddyclub spec 2 exhaust - Google Video

farts a bit on the ITR but:

buddy club spec II - Google Video

love the sound of this one


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the link... 

I like the Buddy Club sound... The system on my ITR is probably a lot louder though  .... Hence i'll be fitting the FEEL'S system i have:squintdan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> a lot louder


no way!

buddy club is probally the loudest what i've heard so far...

you GOT to show us a video soon! lol


----------

